# oblique pen kit?



## medlongpens (Jan 18, 2015)

Does anyone know were I can find an oblique pen kit? A friend of mine wants me make him one, but I can't find anything.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 18, 2015)

medlongpens said:


> Does anyone know were I can find an oblique pen kit? A friend of mine wants me make him one, but I can't find anything.



I can think of 2 options (there are probably more).

Have your friend choose a pen he likes the look of. Make the pen for him, then either:

(1) replace the nib with an italic/oblique nib, for example one of the ones that Meisternibs sells (1.1mm italic or 1.4mm italic)

or

(2) send the pen to somebody who will regrind the nib to your specifications, such as Michael Masuyama. 

(A third option would be to learn how to regrind the nib yourself, but that might take longer than your friend wants to wait for his pen.)


----------



## medlongpens (Jan 18, 2015)

He is into calligraphy and he is looking for a pen  that looks like this. I can't for the life of me find a place that sells the part that holds the nib.


----------



## medlongpens (Jan 18, 2015)

This is all new to me. I mostly pen kits. I didn't even know there were pens that looked like this till a couple of hours ago.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 18, 2015)

Make one: http://redriverpens.com/pdf files/calligraphy Dip Pen.pdf
Hobby Lobby or Michaels sells them. Speedball.

Don



medlongpens said:


> He is into calligraphy and he is looking for a pen  that looks like this. I can't for the life of me find a place that sells the part that holds the nib.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 18, 2015)

missed the oblique part. my mistake.
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=oblique+calligraphy+pen&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Buy one and part out the holder then make your pen and add the holder. Just a thought.
http://www.paperinkarts.com/calligraphy-pens-oblique-pen-holders.html


Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## medlongpens (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm probably going to have to go that route. I was hoping to could find a cheaper way of making it. Thanks for looking into it for me!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is a link over to the Fountain Pen  Network. It is a discussion about making oblique holders. Its a lot to read, but I think it will give you what your looking for.

Show Us Your Oblique Penholders! - Calligraphy Discussions - The Fountain Pen Network


----------

